# Thinking Red : I went down hard today...



## GSXRanger (Jan 20, 2009)

I admit, I am a stubborn fucker. However, living in close quarters, in shitty conditions, barracks crud is sure to set in. I managed to escape the sickness with the slew of shots they poked us with, taking vitamins, working out, drinking lots of fluids, etc... 

But, today I crashed. I went to sick call... and had a fever of 103. Nothing like a low grade fever to make you feel like smashed assholes. The problem is, I can't miss any training what so ever. I wound up taking nine of my troops with me... and we all have chronic upper respiratory infections. Nothing like coughing up golfball sized flem balls... yummy!

Anyway, still kicking. On Z Pack, fluids and rest. Back at it in the morning... flying soon!

GSX Out.


----------



## EverSoLost (Jan 20, 2009)

Glad to hear you're still pushing!  Got get em Top!


----------



## Swill (Jan 21, 2009)

Take care of yourself, man. People first. Mission always.


----------



## car (Jan 22, 2009)

Fight through it, brother. But remember, you (and your Soldiers) need to be rested when you get there. Wearing yourself out on the way takes away from your effectiveness when you actually get into the fight.

I know you know this already, but with a 103 fever, you're probably delirious


----------



## car (Jan 28, 2009)

Soooooo......how are you and your folks doing?


----------



## GSXRanger (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, we are actually "validated" now, done with training, ready to fly. Waiting on a channel flight now. 

We just went on a much deserved 4 day pass... and I am sitting in Ft. Living room, PMCS'ing my HH6. 

I've been on Levaquin and Prednesone, and finally kicked the Pneumonia. Things are getting ready to get busy... I will write to you fella's from the box.

GSX out.


----------

